# Questions on a Ford 555 TLB



## cearlp (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a 79 Ford 555 Backhoe and have a couple of things I need help on.
When I drive it up a hill of dirt to drag the top of the pile back down with the bucket, the reverse does not work, although it goes forward with no problem. I thought it might be because of real low transmission oil and reverse wouldn't engage when inclined. I checked the oil after it was sitting level over nite and it was way above the full mark on the dipstick --- way above, 2 to 3 inches above. What is the length of the transmission dipstick on a 555 TLB? Could mine be extra long so that the full mark extends too deep in the transmission?

Searching the net about the reverse problem seemed to indicate a possible plugged screen (I can't recall the exact name of the screen). To check the screen I need to know where it is located, but haven't found a 555 diagram showing this information.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy cearlp,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I don't know the correct dipstick length, but you may have water (either condensation or rain ingress) in the bottom of the transmission?? Have you changed transmission fluid lately?? Is your transmission fluid milky in appearance??

You need to get an operators manual.....an operators manual will cover filters, lubrication points, suction screens, etc. You can get one on the internet, ebay has them $35. 

For troubleshooting you need to get a service/repair/shop manual. You can get these on the internet, ebay has a used one for $54, or you can get one on a CD for $10.


----------



## cearlp (Dec 7, 2016)

Haven't changed trans fluid recently, but it is definitely not milky and shows no sign of moisture being present looking at the stick or the cap.
Where to obtain manuals is appreciated.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

When you check the oil level in the transmission are you checking it with the engine running or stopped? Most power shuttle/power reverser/shuttle shift transmissions should be checked with the engine running, just like you check the ATF in a car or truck.

A plugged pick up screen in the transmission should cause problems in forward and reverse equally since the transmission pump would be starving for oil no matter what direction you're travelling.

I'm no expert on 555 TLBs but it sounds like you may have a leaking piston seal on the reverse clutch pack piston or some other cause for loss of clutch pressure, or the discs in the reverse clutch pack are severely worn.

Best thing is to get a service manual and find out where and how to check the pressure to each clutch pack and work from there.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## cearlp (Dec 7, 2016)

I did check it with engine off, so that's something I have to do. 
The info about the low oil affecting both directions makes sense to me, so next I will go after the pressure checks. Thanks.


----------

